# Occasional newborn coughs--normal?



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I know persistent coughing=bad, but what about coughing like twice in 12 hours or so on several different and spread out days? Just clearing an irritant or a warning of something to come?


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I personally wouldn't worry about it unless it was persistant or there are something else to it (i.e., mucus, fever, etc.). Mine had coughing for several reasons in the first days - mostly choking because she fell asleep nursing and coughing up some amniotic fluid.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I know persistent coughing=bad, but what about coughing like twice in 12 hours or so on several different and spread out days? Just clearing an irritant or a warning of something to come?

My newborn is doing this too. He is two weeks old today. I don't remember my first doing this, but thats not to say he didn't. My gut tells me it's nothing but I am curious to see what other's experiences have been.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

My 12 week old has been doing this off and on for several weeks now. I am thinking it has alot to do with the seasons changing and we've been outside alot.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Perfectly normal as far as I know. My LO did it and my midwife told me that a lot of babies are phlegmy for the first month or two and may cough or clear their throat a lot.


----------



## arelyn (Mar 24, 2006)

OMG! Congrats on the baby!

Kai had a dry cough from the begining and my MW said it's normal. I guess Kai liked the sound or noticed how it got my attention and has turned it into his nursing request noise. It used to make me nervous but now it's awfully cute!


----------

